# magnesium causing headaches?



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I have a headache this morning, and i just went back on magnesium (chelate) .....hmmmm......how can this be? I didn't take all that much. I think last night I took 200 mgs with dinner and 100 mgs at bedtime, and this morning i took 200 mgs with breakfast. is magnesium causing anyone else headaches?


----------



## leadballoon (Apr 6, 2003)

My experience has been just the opposite: I used to have terrible headaches on a fairly regular basis, but once I started taking 1,000 mg. of magnesium every night to address my C, I found my headaches became much less frequent and severe. I've also seen mag. recommended to be taken just before bed because of its slightly relaxing effect that can help you sleep. I imagine everyone can react differently, though.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Magnesium is a knowen cure/helper of reducing migraines. Not sure about regular headaches. There is an article toward the bottom left column of the link below that discusses magnesium and migraines HeadachePainfree.Com


----------



## Lindyloo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hi Cordelia, I suspected magnesium on a couple of occasions although it is a headache cure. Looking at symptoms of an magnesium oxide overdose they include nausea, vomiting, flushing, low blood pressure, a slow heartbeat, drowsiness, coma, and death (great!). I think the whole calcium/magnesium thing needs investigating re IBS as well as hormonal imbalance. Extra potassium was mentioned maybe required when taking MgO. I also notice that urination is more frequent (tho may be more water intake) and cloudy sometimes. Seen anything similar with you?


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

yes lindyloo, my urination is more frequent w/ mag


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

my taking either mag oxide or mag chelate causes the OPPOSITE of the symptoms you listed . instead of drowsiness, slow heart beat, i get a feeling of hyperness, nervousnes, racey thoughts (racing ). a long time ago i used to take a mag supp put out by a dr. marshall, 2 at night i belive it was chelated, and mgs were only about 300. that did NOT cause these symptoms, but relaxed me; i would take it before bed. i need to go back to that.


----------



## moxie (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm getting a similar response to mag. as the last poster - seems to cause wakefulness during the night even if I try to complete the (divided) dosing during the daytime. I suggest anyone taking a large amount of anything tries divided dosing; if there are side effects - and there are to every medication - then these can usually be minimized with divided dosing.


----------

